# Need a Ride: Last Week of 2008



## YakAttack (Oct 8, 2007)

I have the opportunity to stay on Perdido Key from around Dec. 26th through Jan 3rd. I would be staying with my in-laws, so I don't want to come down unless I can go out fishin' while I'm there. I would be interested in offshore or inshore / nearshore. I would be happy to pay my share of fuel bait, ice, etc.
What do you think? Will I have much luck finding a trip or two?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

Just talked to your mother-in-law. :hoppingmad:hoppingmadShe said stay your ass at home................LOL


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I will be in the area during that time and will be doing some fishing. I have a 23 foot pro line. Since I often go by myself, should room for you. Get in touch whenyou are in the area. 

Ed Yusis 850 857 1039 [email protected]


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Submariner, I worry about your safety...don't go alone eh..he...give me a call 850 393 3759..I hv a 22 Wellcraft WA and hv been out there alone myself during the week when others can't go...sounds like we could hook up for a trip and fishsafer...I fish out P-cola and launch at Shoreline...

Jimmy


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like a plan. Will do Ed


----------

